# My 2002 passat 2.8 4motion won't crank.



## ssmith601 (Jul 11, 2010)

My 2002 passat 2.8 4motion won't crank. I have a new battery ( it was under warranty so they swapped it out). I got in it last night and the starter dragged just a little bit, that why I got a new battery. Now it won't say anything all lights, radio, alarm works fine. But it will not crank. It did crank once yesterday and started, then I cut it off and tried to re-crank but nothing. No click, the dash lights come on. Any suggestions? "Immobile Activated" light has now come on and the car still won't crank. I called a locksmith he says bring it to him he can check it for free tomorrow and no charge if he can't reprogram it. He programmed me some extra keys a year or more ago. He says if he comes out today it will be a 100 dollar charge. Could this be the problem. I recently put a new alternator in.


----------

